# lots of snails



## whitetiprs (Oct 17, 2004)

I've had my 20gal tank planted for about 2 months now and now the tank is full of little snails. I want to know the best way to remove them without having to take everything out and pick them out one by one.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Please read these topics from the past http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=317&highlight=snails and http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1249&highlight=snails


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

what i do is leave the lights out so that the snails come out and climb all over the plants and glass. after a while i turn on the lights and use my hose that i siphen water out of the tank and suck up those little guys. i had a lot of little rams horn snails a week ago and been doing this occasionally and the tank is almost snail free.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If they're MTS's, they are beneficial to a tank so you really don't want to completely wipe them out.

The best way to cut down on the population of any snail is to cut back on feeding. That's almost always the #1 reason for them to have a population explosion.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Is it possible to have too many MTS?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, to many snails of any kind is not good.


----------

